# Saturday's property ads in the Irish Times



## Bedsit (24 Jul 2006)

I was looking through the property ads in the Irish Times on Saturday (22nd of July) and noticed very few. Usually there are lots and lots of big EAs advertising viewings for houses which will usually go to auction. Names like DNG were conspicuously missing while the others such as HOK, SF etc. had a very lean offerings.

Is it just the time of the year when everyone is away on holidays or a sign of things to come.


----------



## CCOVICH (24 Jul 2006)

We don't need another thread on this.

Locked.


----------

